# What did you eat yesterday?



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

Thought I would revive this idea as it has proved popular in the past for people to see what sort of things others are eating, and perhaps pick up some ideas of things they might also like to try 

My diet is pretty boring really, but here goes with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast: 
slice Burgen S&L toast and butter, 5 mugs of tea.

Lunch:
Two soft-boiled eggs with two slices of Burgen S&L toast soldiers, buttered.
Mug of tea and Muller Greek-style lemon yoghurt.

Evening meal:
Smoked ham salad with a few oven chips. Cadbury's caramel (oops!)

Snacked on peanuts and cheese during the evening.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 25, 2013)

Breakfast: Fat free yogurt, sliced banana
Snack: Apple
Lunch: Square wrap with 1 very low fat sausage & 1 tbsp pickle
            Weightwatchers yogurt
            Nectarine
Snack: Clementine, small handful grapes
Dinner: Pork chop
             Salad with low fat blue cheese dressing
             Couscous (12g dry weight) 
             Roasted mediterranean veg
             Sugar free jelly
Snack: Cereal bar, 25g almonds


----------



## Redkite (Jul 25, 2013)

Yesterday wasn't as bad as today!  He had:

Brekkie - shreddies, bread and jam, water&orange juice (66g carb)
Lunch - chicken roll, salad on side, crisps, mango, water to drink (72g carb)
Snack - mini magnum choc ice (~15g carb)
Tea - poached salmon(cold), boiled potatoes (hot), salad, raspberries, water&orange juice (50g carb)

Nothing fancy!


----------



## Redkite (Jul 25, 2013)

You like your cups of tea Northerner!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

Redkite said:


> You like your cups of tea Northerner!!



I do! Although it's mainly confined to the mornings


----------



## AJLang (Jul 25, 2013)

Egg mayonnaise toasted sandwich, Diet Coke and wine


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 25, 2013)

24/07

Breakfast: 
toast 2 slices
flask cup of tea 2

Snack: (but too early for lunch)
mcdonald's chicken nuggets 6
diet pepsi

Lunch:

Evening meal:
southern fried chicken in a basket/fries
spirit & diet pepsi

Snacks during evening:
crisps 1 25g pack

Supper:
fun size biscuits 2   but I enjoyed them


----------



## jalapino (Jul 25, 2013)

You should make this a sticky alan...reckon this could help lots of peeps!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 25, 2013)

Bap for lunch and teatime plus mug of coffee AM and before bed


----------



## Riri (Jul 25, 2013)

1 slice of burgen toast and 100g of lidl greek yoghurt - breakfast at 5am today!!

2 slices burgen corned beef and mustard sandwich, small plum and small child pot yoghurt - lunch (it was a hurredly prepared packed lunch to have on the train)

3 slices burgen toast with baked beans, 100g Lidl's yogurt and plum - supper.

I don't normally eat so much bread but long day with work. I try and have new pots or oven Chips/wedges for supper with some fresh veg.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 25, 2013)

Oops when I posted on here I thought that it was what did you eat today

Yesterday was
Jelly babies and Cadbury trifle (nice treat for a hypo)
Chilli con carne with tortilla chips
Diet Coke followed by wine


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Oops when I posted on here I thought that it was what did you eat today
> 
> Yesterday was
> Jelly babies and Cadbury trifle (nice treat for a hypo)
> ...



Yes, I thought it would be better to list the previous day's food in case some people eat later 

I like the idea of trifle - I had a big one for my last birthday as a thumb-your-nose-at-diabetes-treat


----------



## samroboli (Jul 25, 2013)

yesterday I ate:

Breakfast: Rice Crispies, I always always have these - I love them, with lots of sugar on  but lots of insulin to compensate!

Lunch: Tuna Salad Baguette 

Dinner: 2 Chicken Burgers on baps, Chips and Salad.

Choc Ice.


----------



## Riri (Jul 25, 2013)

Yesterday - all bran and greek yogurt breakfast

Burgen sandwich with cheese and tomato and nectarine for lunch 

Mccains wedges, sausages and broccoli and 2 plums for supper. 2 squares of dark choccy

2-3 rich tea biscuits through the day with numerous cups of tea - bit of a teapot too


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

samroboli said:


> yesterday I ate:
> 
> Breakfast: Rice Crispies, I always always have these - I love them, with lots of sugar on  but lots of insulin to compensate!
> 
> ...



I can't have sugar on anything these days, it's too sweet for me! You should be careful about timing of your insulin doses as that breakfast will give you a hefty spike if it hits you before your insulin has got to work  Especially in the mornings I find I am much more insulin-resistant - I can inject an hour before eating and my levels won't have fallen!


----------



## Aoife (Jul 25, 2013)

Breakfast: Fat free yoghurt with stewed rhubarb (sweetened with splenda) tea x 2
Lunch: Mixed lettuce leaves with spring onion, 4 home grown cherry tomatoes, few cubes of feta cheese, some chorizo sausage and 5 green olives. Diet Coke
Tea
Tea
Tea
Snack: Peperami and tea
Dinner: grilled salmon fillet broccoli and mothers home grown runner beans.  Tea

I think my caffeine intake needs looking at....


----------



## FM001 (Jul 25, 2013)

B. scrambled eggs on 2 slices of toast

L. bowl of scotch broth soup & fruit

D. chicken kiev, oven chips and mixed salad


----------



## samroboli (Jul 25, 2013)

yes I learnt about that spike when I was pregnant and was told to eat Weetabix or Porridge as the rice crispie,s even without the sugar, caused a spike, but they are all I like, if I didn't have them I would probably not eat breakfast. Whilst on steriods I have to have breakfast (to take the tablets with) and I am also so hungry and I am trying to put weight on, oh and diabetics shouldn't skip meals - most important last - typical me! 

Thankfully most of the time my sugars are down to under 7 in the morning (steriods have an 18 hour time period bringing them nicely back down) and I avoid testing my sugars straight after so I don't feel guilty, which is so wrong I know.  I do go low an hour to two hours after but that doesn't bother me I'll just enjoy a tiny snack then, all helps with the weight gain : )

Thats not nice that it can take an hour after for them to go down, frustrating, that happens to me in the afternoon / early evenings.


----------



## caroleann (Jul 25, 2013)

Breakfast- w bix
lunch - Hotdog(cumberland sausage in a finger roll
Dinner- Beans on toast
Snacks nibbled on various things in veg patch
Plus plenty of fluids in the form of tea,coffee,sqaush and water


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 26, 2013)

Skipped brekkie.  Had huge mug of Lady Grey Tea with no milk.  1 mug coffee.
Lunch Sarnie of 2 slices Burgen with ham and egg mayo salad + an Activia creamy yoghurt Banana flavour (43g carb total)
Cup of ginger tea
Dinner:  Spicy Lamb with broad beans http://diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetesforum/index.php/topic,3215.0.html and some extra preserved lemon.  Followed by a fruit platter which consisted of strawberries, melon, paw paw, mango, pear but only quite small amounts of each (hubby eats the leftovers for brekkie with some Lidl Yoghurt).
Before dinner we had a glass of Pimms with diet lemonade and with the meal a glass of red wine each.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast: 2 slices Burgen SL toast, marmalade, filter coffee (est total 35g CHO)

Lunch: Burgen SL sarnie with ham/lettuce. SF squash. Pear. (est total 45g CHO)

Eve Meal: mixed table full of leftovers, cold roasted veg, more of the gammon sliced up, hard boiled egg, cold new pots, bit of garlic bread . Glass or two of red wine. (est total 60g CHO)

A few handfuls of dry roasted peanuts here and there!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast #1:
Slice Burgen SL toast, 3 mugs tea

Breakfast #2 (because I'd been up since 4:30, so ready for something else by 9:00!):
Slice Burgen SL toast, 2 mugs tea

Lunch:
Ham salad sandwich on Burgen SL, mullerlite lemon yoghurt

Evening:
Ham salad with oven chips, Twirl bar 

Also peanuts and sugar free jelly snacks.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2013)

missed breakfast
lunch  ham and pickle sandwich made with home made six grain flour mayonasie ion place of butter stuff

dinner Chicken tikka aas per hairy biker book

drank plenty of water - tea - coffee


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast: 
toast 2 slices

Lunch: 
sandwich(cheese spread) 2 silces/cup soup(oxtail)

Evening 
meal: fish pie(homemade) (cheats way  )

Supper: 
fun size biscuit/jelly babies 2 (didn't feel too well-stomache/tired)

several cups of tea during the day




jalapino said:


> You should make this a sticky alan...reckon this could help lots of peeps!



I also think this because it would help others and give others ideas for meals.
Or maybe a link to this thread - Group 7-day waking average?




Northerner said:


> Yes, I thought it would be better to list the previous day's food in case some people eat later



That's a good idea too


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast: grilled toms on wholegrain toast (home baked, one slice but it was a doorstep), tea.
Lunch: Nowt, too hot and sticky, did have some frozen pineapple about 3pm. Lots of iced tea and water.
Dinner: Three bean salad and a grilled chicken breast, still more iced tea.


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast 2 toasted bagels

Lunch boiled egg salad

Snack about 3ish honeydew slice of melon


Tea oopsie had beef stragonoff with wild rice

That was yesterday


----------



## newbs (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast: Bowl of Cornflakes with s/s milk, Glass Water 

Lunch: Ham & Salad Wrap, Handful of cherries, 2 slices of melon and some mango, (naughty Frangipane), cup of coffee

Mid-Aft: Glass of Elderflower Cordial

Tea: Olives, Mushroom Ravioli & Spinach, Lemon Tart and Icecream, Glass of Water and 2 Cups of Tea (we ate out due to it being my Mum's 60th).


----------



## pgcity (Jul 26, 2013)

Yesterday I was on holiday so......

Breakfast - Greek yogurt and muesli
Snack- choc eclair
Dinner - chip butty
Snack - ice cream
Tea - veggie burger, salad, Haloumi, humus, roasted veg, 3 bottles lager, 4 jd and diet coke
Snack walnuts
Snack 2 squares of dark choc for hypo and hangover prevention


----------



## yorksman (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast: tomato juice, porridge with added bran, linseed and cinamon with Kokos milk
Snack: Massive apple
Lunch: two slices home baked rye bread with caraway and oinion seed covered in slices of Havarti cheese, tomato slices, sliced raw onion, drizzled with pumpkin oil seed and balsmaic vinegar
Snack: Nectarine and pear
Dinner: 60gm wholewheat pasta with king prawn, tomato, chilli and rocket

BGs: 4.8; 5.1; 5.1; 4.9 (Average of 5) and woke up to a 4.9

This time last week when I got back from holiday, it was 5.7; 5.7; 4.8; 5.2 (Average of 5.4) waking up to a 5.3

I've basically followed the same pattern every day but substituting sliced sausage for cheese, brown rice for wholegrain pasta and varying the salad stuff, mostly to include fish in this warm weather, olives and feta cheese.

BG times are first thing in the morning, after lunch and after dinner and just before I go to bed. Pointless doing more when following the same eating pattern but interesting that there is a visible daily trend downwards, albeit small. It tastes good, fills me up and at least I won't go wrong on it.

Mixed salad with sliced roast duck for tea tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds great yorksman, and terrific numbers!


----------



## Highlander (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast: Orange Juice, Cornflakes+all Bran with semi skimmed milk, toast and tea.

Lunch: Cheese and tomato sandwich and mug of tea.

Evening: Quiche, new potatoes and baked beans followed by mug of tea.

Sounds almost OK but 16.0 at bedtime, shouldn't have had the beans.

However, I have a rash possible caused by the dye while having an angioplasty as I am a bit pink and itchy all over.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Breakfast: 
slice Burgen S&L toast and butter, 5 mugs of tea.

Lunch:
Two soft-boiled eggs with two slices of Burgen S&L toast soldiers, buttered.
Mug of tea and Muller Greek-style lemon yoghurt.

Evening meal:
Cheese and red pepper crustless quiche, salad and some oven chips. 'Twirl' bar.

Snacked on peanuts (too many!) and SF jelly


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 27, 2013)

Breakfast:
18g Grape-Nuts, fat-free cherry yogurt, black coffee

Lunch:
Small wrap with low fat cream cheese, Weightwatchers yogurt

Evening meal:
Very low fat burger, corn on the cob, 75g pasta with tomato & mascarpone sauce
SF jelly, Weightwatchers yogurt

Snacked on fruit (banana, apple, nectarine, clementine) 
Bedtime cereal bar


----------



## Susicue (Jul 27, 2013)

Obviously I am not eating right my sugars are 8.9 before breakfast.Type 2 - 10 years no medication. Just diet controlled.

Breakfast: Muller light yog + tea

Lunch: Tuna sandwich on seeded bread + diet pop

Tea: Ham Salad : Grapes + diet pop

Snack: small bag crisps (125 cals)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Susicue said:


> Obviously I am not eating right my sugars are 8.9 before breakfast.Type 2 - 10 years no medication. Just diet controlled.
> 
> Breakfast: Muller light yog + tea
> 
> ...



Do you do bedtime tests as well Susiecue, to see how your levels are changing overnight?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 27, 2013)

B: Home made yoghurt and blueberries, a handful of mixed nuts and a large tea.

L: Wholegrain Bagel, Philly Light and smoked salmon, even more tea (raspberry iced).

D: Moroccan Lamb with lemon couscous, and guess what, more tea.

About 2 litres of water through the day.

Got munchies before bedtime (I blame the moisturiser!) and scarfed the last of the blueberries.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 27, 2013)

Brekkie 2x buttered Ryvita with roast sliced pork loin (2 slices)
1 cup black Lady Grey, 1 cup instant coffee with full fat milk
Lunch:  Persian shredded lamb with flatbread, minted yoghurt and salad leaves (In a cafe - or rather in the sun outside a cafe), sparkling mineral water and double expresso.
Snack:  Orange and marscapone ice cream in a chocolate waffle cone (no insulin needed - had just done a 4 mile coastal path walk in intense heat after lunch)
2 glasses of white wine in local pub.
2 slices of Tesco Pizza loaded with extra meats and cheese. 1 glass red wine.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Breakfast 1 (5:00am):
Slice Burgen SL toast, 5 mugs tea

Breakfast 2 (9:30am):
Slice Burgen SL toast


Lunch:
Cheese salad sandwich, mullerlite lemon yoghurt

Evening:
Red pepper and cheese quiche, oven chips and salad. Small bounty bar.

Snacked on peanuts and SF jelly.


----------



## Mossey (Jul 28, 2013)

Just found this thread Alan. What's Burgen SL bread ? SF jelly ? and is it ok to skip odd meals if basal insulin seems to be about right and not much changes if say I don't bother with lunch ?  I would still test just to make sure. I just hate having to eat just to take insulin. Opinion please


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Just found this thread Alan. What's Burgen SL bread ? SF jelly ? and is it ok to skip odd meals if basal insulin seems to be about right and not much changes if say I don't bother with lunch ?  I would still test just to make sure. I just hate having to eat just to take insulin. Opinion please



Burgen SL = Burgen Soya and Linseed, a forum favourite! 

SF jelly = sugar free jelly, another favourite!

Yes, certainly it is OK to skip meals if you are on basal/bolus. If you test and your levels are on the high side, you can just do a correction, otherwise your basal will just keep you ticking along


----------



## Mossey (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, certainly it is OK to skip meals if you are on basal/bolus. If you test and your levels are on the high side, you can just do a correction, otherwise your basal will just keep you ticking along 

Great, thanks Alan. Freedom at last !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Yes, certainly it is OK to skip meals if you are on basal/bolus. If you test and your levels are on the high side, you can just do a correction, otherwise your basal will just keep you ticking along
> 
> Great, thanks Alan. Freedom at last !



It does seem you have not been told things you really should have had explained to you. Unfortunately, this is true of so many


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 28, 2013)

Breakfast:
Sliced banana, fat-free cherry yogurt, black coffee

Lunch:
Small wrap with tuna, fresh fruit (melon, pineapple, cherries)

Evening meal:
Small bacon chop, fresh pineapple ring, jacket potato, low fat cheddar, homemade coleslaw
Mini Cornetto

Snacked on SF jelly, fruit with quark
Bedtime cereal bar & cuppa


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 28, 2013)

27/07
Breakfast: 
toast 2 slices & poached egg

Lunch: 
sandwich(cheese spread) 2 slices/cup soup(oxtail)

Evening meal: 
pasta/apetina cubes & salmon fillets

several cups of tea during the day & glasses of diet pepsi

28/07
Breakfast:

Lunch: 
sandwich(paste) 2 slices

Evening meal: 
meal out - popadum& chutney/prawn puri(prawns etc on puree bread)/shashlik korai chicken tikka(no sauce)/bottled beer/spirit & diet mixer x 3

several cups of tea during the day


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 29, 2013)

Breakfast:
toast 2 slices

Lunch: 
sandwich(potted beef) 2 slices/cup soup(oxtail)


Evening meal: 
pork steak/rice(packet)/pepprcrn sce

Supper:
fun sze bscts  x 3  

several cups of tea during the day


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2013)

Breakfast: 
slice Burgen S&L toast and butter, 5 mugs of tea.

Lunch:
Two soft-boiled eggs with two slices of Burgen S&L toast soldiers, buttered.
Mug of tea and Muller Greek-style lemon yoghurt.

Evening meal:
Cheese and red pepper crustless quiche, salad and some oven chips. 'Club' biscuit.

Snacked on peanuts and SF jelly.

See, I said my diet was boring, but it is fairly predictable!


----------



## Aoife (Jul 29, 2013)

Breakfast:- 2 Cups of tea and yoghurt
Lunch:- Prawn salad with marie rose sauce 
Afternoon snack in a lovely patisserie:- Skinny latte and Black forrest gateaux (my resolve broke walking past the window of the shop!)
Dinner:- 2 venison sausages and a pile of broccoli and green beans


----------



## Michael12420 (Jul 29, 2013)

I only have one meal a day and that is at 7pm whilst I am watching the news.  (I live in Spain so it is the BBC 6pm News).  If my blood sugars are below 3.5 in the morning I have 2 chocolate chip cookies with my mug of tea - and no insulin.  People tell me that this is not a good idea but it has kept me going for 18 years and I see no reason to change it. My meal usually in the heat of summer (40 degrees plus today) consists of Salade Nicoise with lots of potatoes, or in the cooler climes Andalucian roast chicken and roast vegetables, or roast pork ribs with roast vegetables, or a lettuce salad with tomatoes and sardines, salad dressing and lovely fresh bread and butter (margarine - no thanks). 

The tapas in the local bars is very diabetic friendly, whole langoustines, air-cured hams, and very lean pork fillets with garlic on delicious slivers of bread soaked in olive oil. 

Tonight is left-over chicken and vegetables because I was not well yesterday evening and could not finish my dinner - I'll add some chili sauce just to spice it up a bit.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael, if it works for you then that's great! What you describe sounds delicious


----------



## happydog (Jul 29, 2013)

Just noticed this thread.  Yesterday I had a home made beef burger with 4 mushrooms for breakfast.  Half a ham sandwich with wholegrain seeded bread for lunch and cauliflower, brocolli, tomato, courgette, green red and yellow peppers for dinner.  I did have 3 walnuts and 3 pecan nuts and a piece of Emmenthal cheese and Finn crisp bread buttered as a snack during the day.  Tea with lactose free milk about  6 times through the day. All very yummy.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 30, 2013)

Breakfast:

Lunch: 
Macdonald's filet-o-fish  


Evening meal: 
fish pie (homemade)

Supper:
sandwich(potted beef) 2 slices/fun size buiscuits x 2

several cups of tea during the day


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2013)

Breakfast:
Slice Burgen SL toast, 5 mugs tea

Lunch:
2 boiled eggs, 2 slices Burgen SL toast, lemon mullerlite yoghurt

Evening:
Salmon fillet I found in the bottom of my freezer (probably been there about a year! ), oven chips, salad and cherry tomatoes. Club biscuit.

My usual snacks of peanuts and SF jelly


----------



## yorksman (Jul 30, 2013)

Breakfast:
Porridge

Lunch:
Rye bread with munster and appenzeller cheeses and continental sliced sausages. Tomato and red onion salad with pumpkinseed oil and balsamic dressing.

Dinner:
Lamb, almond and prune tagine with couscous.

Favourite One-Pot and Slow-Cook Meals

The recipes even tell you the carbs and calories per portion.


----------



## yorksman (Jul 30, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Salmon fillet I found in the bottom of my freezer (probably been there about a year! )



A new take on the hunter/gatherer theme


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2013)

yorksman said:


> A new take on the hunter/gatherer theme



Waste not, want not!  I seem to have survived OK, thankfully


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 31, 2013)

samroboli said:


> yesterday I ate:
> 
> Breakfast: Rice Crispies, I always always have these - I love them, with lots of sugar on  but lots of insulin to compensate!
> 
> ...



......how do you get on with baguettes?....spike the hell out of me! I find that they are just like drinking orange juice


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 31, 2013)

Let me see,

Breakfast: Toasted wholegrain bagel with bacon, lots of tea.
Lunch: Iced tomato soup and a chicken salad sarny on wholegrain bread.
Dinner: Barbeque with the neighbours: A selection of kebabs with chicken, prawns and veggies and corn on the cob and a fruit parcel (mango or banana wrapped in foil and baked with a little dark rum) served with home made ice cream. My peach iced tea went down a treat with everyone. Two hours after all that and my BG was still only 7.4!


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bfast: Cheerios and Tea

Lunch: Homemade burger with a small side salad

Dinner: Rib eye steak, home made chips and mixed salad. Twirl bar.


----------



## Michael12420 (Aug 1, 2013)

No breakfast or lunch - as is my norm.

Dinner: A seared salmon fillet served on a bed of spinach, mushrooms and garlic and a side dish of Spanish fried potatoes.  Slice of homemade farmhouse fruitcake with a cup of hot chocolate to which brandy had been added. 

Blood sugars this morning a good 5.7


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 1, 2013)

31/07 but eaten on 30/07 

Breakfast:

Lunch: 
prawn & mayo sandwich 2 slices

Evening meal: 
meal out - poppadum/garlic king prwns x 3/prawn medium curry/pilau rice/bottled beer x 1/spirits x 2

several cups of tea during the day


eaten yesterday 31/07

Breakfast:
toast 2 slices

Lunch: 
sandwich(cheese spread) 2 slices/cup soup(chicken)

Evening meal: 
minced beef curry(homemade)/rice(packet of)

several cups of tea during the day


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 1, 2013)

Brekky, bran flakes, milk and tea
Lunch, green salad and sardines, more tea
Dinner, peppered steak, mixed roast veg (courgettes, tomatoes, peppers, mushrooms, sweetcorn, onion. Oh, and more tea.

Some mixed nuts for a snack at bedtime.


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bfast: Cheerios and tea

snack: packet of crisps, mini sausage roll

lunch: 2 slices of quiche, mini egg, mini pork pie and a crunchie

dinner: wife's pasta dish....can't remember the name of it....made with pasta,chestnut mushrooms,garlic,spinach,stilton and cream....yummy!

mini cornetto, an aspalls cider and a couple of glasses of red


----------



## yorksman (Aug 2, 2013)

Fish, chips and mushy peas. BG before 4.4, BG after 2 hours 5.5

However:

Ate only half portion of chips and removed all the batter from the fish, a good thick fillet of yorkshire haddock. There is afterall only so much feta cheese, olives, tuna and balsamic vinegar a yorkshireman can handle and yesterday was afterall, Yorkshire Day.


----------



## grainger (Aug 2, 2013)

Breakfast - thin sliced oak smoked ham and celery
Lunch - Pret's chicken italian salad and popcorn
Dinner - Innocent Indian Daahl thingy (surprisingly nice)
Snack - KitKat (Ops but sooo yummy!)

Sugar levels - hypo at 10pm... purely because i can't add up! Woke up this morning at 13 but now back to 6 so here's hoping a steady out


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 3, 2013)

Yesterday, skipped brekky.
Lunch Burgen S&L 2 slices with chicken breast, garlic mayo and 4 mini plum tomatoes + Activia lemon yoghurt
Dinner Salad leaves, cucumber, tomatoes, radishes and stir fried spicy prawns with half a ripe avocado.  Followed by a fruit platter - ripe nectarine, strawberries, pear and some blueberries.  Bedtime BG 5.6mmol/L

Today.  Skipped brekkie
Lunch sarnie of Burgen S&L with 2 slices cooked beef, garlic mayo, tomatoes, Lemon yoghurt.  Perfectly matched with insulin cos at 4.5 hours later I was 4.8mmol/L
Went to the local Thai restaurant and had a mixed starter of chicken satay, thai fish cakes, sesame toast & spare ribs.  Followed by a VERY spicy main course, a Singha beer and a coffee.  Nice result at 11pm of 6.5 so my estimate of 65g wasn't far out, factoring in the alcohol.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 3, 2013)

01/08
Breakfast:
toast 1 slice

Lunch:
sandwich shop bght: prawn & mayo  2 slices

Evening meal:
should've had dinner but not too hungry, too hot

Supper:
sandwich(cheese & ham filler) 2 slices/fun sze biscuits x 2

several cups of tea


02/08
Breakfast:
toast(chse&ham filler) 2 slices

Lunch:
sandwich(chse sprd) 2 slices/cup soup(oxtail)

Evening meal:
meal out-Frankie&Bennys: salt & pepper scampi 7 pcs/house fries/alcohol during evening  

several cups of tea


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 3, 2013)

02/08/13

Breakfast: home made yoghurt and blueberries, a slice of toasted wholemeal nut bread (made by a friend) with Olivio and a large skinny latte.

Went a wandering, took a small packet of wasabi peanuts and a bottle of water with me. Needed the water to put out the fire.

Lunch: Vegetable soup and a small bowl of fresh raspberries, tea and a bottle of water.

Dinner: Lasagne and a green salad. More tea.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 4, 2013)

Breakfast:
toast 1 slice

Lunch:

Evening meal:
chinese: chicken soup/garlic mushrooms/spare ribs 3/prawn fried rice
ice cream/choc cake(small slice)/spirits & diet mixer 3  

several cups of tea


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 4, 2013)

Brunch:  Scrambled egg on 1 slice Burgen S&L toast, Peanut butter on another.  Seem to have got it spectacularly wrong (how can you miscount 24g carb?) as I was 9.9 before dinner.
Dinner:  Moussaka, and half a garlic baguette.  Got that wrong as well - 12.4 before bed.  Odd how sometimes you get it really right and the next day is complete rubbish.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 5, 2013)

Breakfast:

Lunch:
fried rice - left over and refridgerated from the previous evening meal

Evening meal:
pork steak/roast potatoes x 3 (small)/yorkshire pudding/broccoli/gravy

Supper:
sandwich(cheese spread) 2 slices

several cups of tea


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 6, 2013)

Breakfast:

Lunch:  Roast beef/tomato/garlic mayo sandwich on Burgen S&L,  Mullerlite orange and chocolate yoghurt.

Dinner:  Roast Pork, crushed & roasted new pots, courgettes in cheese sauce, braised fennel & green beans.  Fruit platter (melon, strawberries, mango).

Various cups of tea/coffee/water and a couple of glasses of red wine with dinner.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 6, 2013)

Breakfast:
toast 2 slices

Lunch:
shop bought: sandwich(chicken & stuffing) 2 slices

Evening meal:
pasta with apetina cubes & salmon fillets

Supper:
sandwich(cheese spread) 2 slices/fun size biscuits x 2

several cups of tea/glasses of water/ diet pepsi


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 7, 2013)

Brekky: Full Irish, except for the eggs and I had wholegrain toast and only one potato scone *Slap Hand*. Tea (also Irish) and a bottle of water.
Lunch: Ham, cheese and a large salad, more tea.
Dinner: Grilled prawns with mixed veg, followed by apple pie (bad girl!), water and an Irish coffee.

Numbers have been really good the last few days, no horrid highs and no hypos either. My highest reading was 8.6 and my lowest 4.0. Must have been the company I was in.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 8, 2013)

06/08
Breakfast:

Lunch:
sandwich (cheese & onion filler) 2 slices/cup soup

Evening meal:

Supper:
sandwcih (prawn & mayo filler) 2 slices/fun sze bsctsx  2

several cups of tea/glasses of water/ diet pepsi


07/08
Breakfast:
toast 2 slices

Lunch:
sandwich (cheese & onion filler) 2 slices/cup soup

Evening meal:
beef curry(homemade)/rice(packet/microwaveable)

several cups of tea/glasses of water/ diet pepsi


----------



## cherrycake (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello!  can someone please tell me what's Burgen S&L?  
Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2013)

cherrycake said:


> Hello!  can someone please tell me what's Burgen S&L?
> Thanks in advance



It's a type of bread - Burgen Soya and Linseed  It's available in most supermarkets, sometimes in the specialist breads section  It's low GI and less carbs than most bread due to the inclusion of soya flour replacing some of the ordinary flour. It's very tasty and keeps well!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 10, 2013)

08/08
Breakfast:
toast 2 slices/poached egg

Lunch:
sandwich(paste)/cup soup/felt hypo whilst eating so had fun sze bscts x 3

Evening meal:
meat balls(homemade)/tagliatelle/tomato & basil sauce

several cups of tea/glasses of water/ diet pepsi


09/08
Breakfast:
toast 2 slices

Lunch:

Evening meal:
chicken/pasta(penne)

several cups of tea/glasses of water/ diet pepsi


----------



## Susicue (Aug 10, 2013)

*bread*

Breakfast:  yogurt Weight watchers

Lunch Small sandwich - with seeded bread (low gi)

Tea  Small piece of cod poached in milk, new potatoes, mix veg, 

Blood sugar is down to 6.9 so much better.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2013)

Susicue said:


> Breakfast:  yogurt Weight watchers
> 
> Lunch Small sandwich - with seeded bread (low gi)
> 
> ...



That's great news Susiecue


----------



## yorksman (Aug 11, 2013)

Breakfast: Porridge, boiled eggs pumpernickel with cheese and smoked ham. (I was going for a walk in the Dales)

Packed Lunch: Home baked rye bread sandwiches with appenzeller and havarti cheeses, peppered salami and smoked ham, various pickles and fruits.

Dinner: sliced duck breast on brown rice noodles with the Holy Trinity of chinese spices ginger, garlic and chilli.

And lots of water. It seems to play an important part.

4.7 this morning!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2013)

yorksman said:


> Breakfast: Porridge, boiled eggs pumpernickel with cheese and smoked ham. (I was going for a walk in the Dales)
> 
> Packed Lunch: Home baked rye bread sandwiches with appenzeller and havarti cheeses, peppered salami and smoked ham, various pickles and fruits.
> 
> ...



Jealous!


----------



## yorksman (Aug 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Jealous!




LOL. I got a book called Everyday Chinese from one of those discontiinued bookshops. It was only ?1.99. As you can see from the cover photo, many of the recipes are healthy, nutritious and fairly cheap. What I use them for, is to know how much of the spices to put in. They make or break the dish. Without them, I tend to overdo spices.

Or are you missing the Dales? We're off to Troller's Gill next week. Maybe we'll meet the Barghest.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 11, 2013)

Breakfast was a small bowl of muesli with milk and a large tea
For lunch, I had a chicken breast stuffed with black pudding in a leek sauce and mixed veg, more tea.
Dinner was a couple of Carr's Water biscuits with brie and some fresh raspberries. And guess what? Yup, more tea.


----------



## ChrisOT61 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Help!!*

Ive only had breakfast so far today at 13.17.
BS before 5.9 
I had one slice of seeded hovis bread with marmite and a cup of tea, milk no sugar.
BS two hours after...8.9 

One slice of bread did this? 

Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2013)

ChrisOT61 said:


> Ive only had breakfast so far today at 13.17.
> BS before 5.9
> I had one slice of seeded hovis bread with marmite and a cup of tea, milk no sugar.
> BS two hours after...8.9
> ...



Yes, it's quite possible for a slice of bread to do this.  It's not too bad though, but you might want to try some Burgen Soya and Linseed and see what that does to you - it's slightly lower in carbs than ordinary bread and the liberal quantity of linseed in it also helps to lower the GI


----------



## jalapino (Aug 12, 2013)

ChrisOT61 said:


> Ive only had breakfast so far today at 13.17.
> BS before 5.9
> I had one slice of seeded hovis bread with marmite and a cup of tea, milk no sugar.
> BS two hours after...8.9
> ...



As northerner says Burgen Soya is very good and very tasty, brown bread makes me go high. but your levels are not to bad considering


----------



## yorksman (Aug 13, 2013)

As has been said, 8.9 from our over processed flour cum rocket fuel is not too bad. It was a major surprise for me too when I started. Our flours are milled so fine because we primarily use the 'No Time' or Chorleywood bread process. It's all about speed of production.

There are breads which are OK but most are rubbish. Even Waitrose's wholegrain bread only contains 6% wholemeal flour ( A wholegrain of truth )

Most brown bread is white bread coloured. Sometimes they throw in a few seeds to make it look 'artisan'. Quickest way to get dough to rise is to add sugar. That doesn't look good on the packaging so they add 'molasses'. Brown bread often tastes sweeter because of this.

Lidl do two breadmixes for homebaking which end up looking like this:











They use wholegrain wheat and wholegrain rye, different types and different proportions and get a rise out of the dried sourdough in the mix. You have to leave them for a long time to prove but these breads will not spike you.


----------



## yorksman (Aug 13, 2013)

Yesterday was our 35th anniversary so we went to the Cinnamon Lounge where I had a Darren Gough Special Platter as appetiser, Masala fish, chicken ticka, sheesh kebab, lamb chop, chicken kebab and a Special Karahi as main, chicken, lamb, prawns with peas and lentils in a sauce with one wholemeal Roti, a proper freshly cooked one, thin, cripsy and very light and totally unlike those that you see in plastic bags.

BG was 5.0 after 2 hours.

It's all freshly cooked with no gloopy sauces so, no hidden carbs. Still I was very pleasantly surprised with their Roti. These, along with chappati's, nans and parathas, can contain a lot of white flour. I asked about wholemeal first, the waiter asked the kitchen and they said the roti was the only wholemeal product they did. But, they were spot on. Many will tell you anything.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 14, 2013)

Brekkers: Muesli again since it didn't spike me. Added a few fresh blueberries and had the usual tea.
Lunch: Three bean salad and more tea.
Dinner: A mix of chicken and veggie pakora with chilli dip and raita. Yet more tea and a large glass of water to put out the fire because I overdid the chilli.
Bit low at bedtime so treated myself to a couple of crackers and brie.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Breakfast: 2 buttered sesame Ryvita

Lunch: Bought at open air Minack Theatre - 1 cheese and onion Pasty.  Guessed 50g carb as it was quite large and then discovered I only had 6u insulin in my pen, so 1u less than I really needed as I had been a bit high FBG and fighting rising DP. 3 bottles mineral water throughout the afternoon.

Early evening:  2 glasses white wine in the pub.

Dinner:  Sticky Sausages with Mediterranean veg (no potatoes)

Unfortunately I started high and at bedtime had to do a correction.  Didn't do enough obviously as FBG was 10.1


----------



## yorksman (Aug 17, 2013)

Breakfast: Porridge
Lunch: Rollmop herrings, pickles and homemade rye bread
Dinner, mixed lentil curry with lamb, chicken and king prawn and .....

my first ever home made wholewheat rotis. Bloodly wonderful. Thankyou Manjula thankyou.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 17, 2013)

> my first ever home made wholewheat rotis. Bloodly wonderful. Thankyou Manjula thankyou.


ooh er... recipe please!


----------



## yorksman (Aug 18, 2013)

Pattidevans said:


> ooh er... recipe please!



The link I gave was to youtube where you can see her other recipes. This link is to her website, which also has a video. As you can see, there is lots on her site.

There is a mistake in No. 4, it should be divide into 4 equal parts, not 8.

They are very very simple to make and taste so much better than those things you get wrapped up in plastic. I will have a go next at her paratha which are basically the same but they are folded with a thin layer of oil before being rollered. It gives them a sort of croissant texture.

Hope you have fun!


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 19, 2013)

> This link is to her website,


Many thanks for that!


----------



## Mark_Fails (Aug 20, 2013)

*Thanks!*

What a wonderful thread. Still learning an enormous anount about this pesky condition and this threadcontinues the education. Far better than dry, thick, wordy books. Real people with real experiences.

For me and for what it's worth

B: 2 x apples
Coffee  coffee coffee coffee coffee
L: Cheese Quiche and Pea and Ham Soup
D: Leaf salad with beetroot and about 1/3 of a 10" thin pizza.

Snacked on some grapes a little, but that doesn't count. Does it ?

A bit higher than usual 8.5 in the evening. I blame the pastry on the quiche, but early days yet.

The lesson for the day my boy is:  Go and check this Burgen stuff out sharpish


----------



## jim3rg (Aug 20, 2013)

Breakfast - 1 Slice of toasted burgen with a little Flora low chol butter. Mug of Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee with a dab of 1% milk and spoon on asda sweetener.

Lunch - Gammon Steak oven cooked, Scrambled egg. Mug of coffee

Teatime - 2 slices of rock hard morrisons dark rye crispbread, 2 slices of ham and grated Cheddar. Glass of Morrisons no added sugar D&B.

Snacked on Almonds.

Funnily enough, at teatime I have had the same meal before but using Aldi's rye crispbread and my blood sugar doesn't rise by much, but this time my levels went up a wee bit higher so I think it could be the morrisons crisp bread.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 20, 2013)

Mark_Fails said:


> What a wonderful thread. Still learning an enormous anount about this pesky condition and this threadcontinues the education. Far better than dry, thick, wordy books. Real people with real experiences.
> 
> For me and for what it's worth
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, watch the grapes!  When I was first diagnosed, I was told not to eat them at all because they're little parcels of sugar.  (I didn't comply all the time, but reduced consumption a lot.)  Check out my recipe for crustless quiche in the Recipes thread. I'm having some for my lunch.


----------



## Michael12420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Grapes.  It's a shame as my courtyard is covered in grape vines and this years crop is about 50 kilos.  I suppose I could convert them into wine but then again the labour involved is out of all proportion to the fact that I can buy a litre of better wine for about 90 pence!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2013)

Michael12420 said:


> Grapes.  It's a shame as my courtyard is covered in grape vines and this years crop is about 50 kilos.  I suppose I could convert them into wine but then again the labour involved is out of all proportion to the fact that I can buy a litre of better wine for about 90 pence!



Is there anything equivalent to a 'cave cooperative' like there are in France, that you could sell the crop onto? When I left Uni I went grape picking in France and grew heartily sick of the sight of them! We reckoned the occasional sound of gunshots were people that had been offered another week's work!  (in reality, probably just hunters shooting sparrows, as the French are wont to do!)


----------



## Mark_Fails (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

.... for the tip on grapes.

Damn that's another one off the list. As well as....

A good bike ride and pre dinner test gave me 6.9 (Yippee)

Post dinner test it went up to over 11.

Cauliflower, Broccolli, carrots and fish fingers. Followed by..........

Muller Rice with strawberry pot.  I think that might have been it. Back down to 7.something this morning, so all is well. 

I think I have found my first 'thats definitely not for me'.

They are really nice though.


----------



## Mark_Fails (Aug 22, 2013)

and I would totally accept any "fancy eating that, you dope" comments.

"should you be eating that" was actually offered by No.2 daughter. It really was nice though.


----------



## Michael12420 (Aug 22, 2013)

No, nothing like that.  The crisis in this part of Spain is very bad, people eat everything and anything they can get their hands on so they eat all the grapes.  On Sunday the campo is full of gunshots as the rabbit population is systematically thinned.  Thank  goodness that they breed like - well  - rabbits!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 22, 2013)

I quite often have rabbit on the menu here as we're overrun with the blessed things and (shh, don't tell anyone but my uncle's a poacher). They make a great casserole.

Brekky: A slice of wholegrain nut bread (donated by a friend), toasted with grilled Toms. The ubiquitous tea.
Lunch: Corn chowder and another slice of the nut bread with Olivio, yummy. More Tea.
PM: Coffee out with a friend, a large skinny latte and a brandy snap (*slap hand*)
Dinner: Veggie curry, one of those wholegrain rotis (nice!) and lots of tea.

BGs stayed pretty well behaved in spite of the sins, highest was 7.3 and a low of 4.1.


----------



## yorksman (Aug 22, 2013)

Shredded duck with hoisin sauce, cucumber, spring onion and chinese pancakes.

The Hairy Dieters Book has a method of doing it using duck breasts and uses lettuce leaves rather than the pancakes. But, there isn't much in one of those pancakes, so it was down to Dong Dongs for a frozen pack of 17 x 6. 34 cals and 6.1 carbs per pancake, only 0.4g of which is sugar. Well I had 5 of them, was 6.5 mmol/l two hours after and and woke up with a reading of 4.7mmol/l.

Southern style chicken and prawn jambalaya tonight, using brown rice of course. I actually prefer the extra chewiness. It makes me feel like I am eating something.


----------



## yorksman (Aug 22, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I quite often have rabbit on the menu



Are you the forum bunny boiler?


----------



## Susicue (Aug 23, 2013)

*grapes*

I also have taken grapes off the menu, have changed to peaches, hope they are better, must be, I will only eat one at a time. dah.....

Breakfast: 2 slices (small home made) seeded bread , cup of tea
lunch: crackers and cheese, (low fat crackers)
Dinner: scrambled eggs, and bacon (thin backed)


----------



## gabriele (Aug 28, 2013)

Breakfast : sausages and egg
Lunch :greek yoghurt ( 10 % fat ) and a handvoll strawbeeries
Dinner : chickenthighs , mixed vegetable mash , green salat with parmesan


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 29, 2013)

Skipped breakfast - will have to stop doing that cos BG just goes up and up.

Lunch: Left over Roast chicken and salad sarnie on Burgen S&L.  Activia coconut yoghurt. Small glass of milk.

Dinner: 2 home made burgers, (no bread), stewed red and yellow peppers with baby plum tomatoes, red onions, balsamic and fresh basil.  Tenderstem Broccoli.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 29, 2013)

It still surprises me how little some folk eat......

Breakfast: Low Fat Strawberry Yoghurt & Coffee

Lunch: 2 Slices of Warburtons Wholemeal with Some Wafer Thin Ham, Nectarine, Peach and 2 OREO biscuits

Dinner: Char SuiPork with Mushroom Rice (77.4g CHO, 522 Calories)

Supper: 2 Slices of Warburtons Toasted and Cup of Tea


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 29, 2013)

No brekky, had another late night designing so it was a brunch of two slice of toasted wheat bread with grilled tomatoes and my ever present tea.

An ongoing snack was a small bowl of mixed (fresh) berries and nuts that I grazed on most of the afternoon. Intravenous tea supply.

Dinner was mushroom stroganoff and a bit of left over chicken and a glass of fresh pressed apple juice (wot, no tea?)


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 30, 2013)

Brekkie, 2 buttered Ryvita (this did help stop the rise and rise)
Lunch: Coronation chicken sarnie on Burgen S&L.  Small glass milk
Dinner:  Fillets of Plaice Veronique, new potatoes, tenderstem broccoli, carrots and asparagus.  2 glasses white wine.


----------



## Michael12420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Breakfast - nothing - Blood sugars 7.0
Lunch - nothing
Dinner 2 slices of home-made American meatloaf, mashed potatoes, Brussels sprouts and onion gravy.
2 am this morning woken by heavy sweating and slight disorientation, 3 jelly babies (thank you Jalapino) and half a twix-type bar.  10 minutes later sweating had stopped, eyesight back to normal and a complete feeling of euphoria. Went back to sleep until 8 am. 

Blood sugars this morning 6.8

I could get addicted to jelly babies!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2013)

Breakfast. I thought what the hey I'm already high and had the full Scottish, minus the eggs: a venison sausage, bacon, toms, mushrooms, black pudding and a tattie scone. Oddly, my BGs came down from 8.8 to 6.5. I'm still puzzling over that one.
Lunch: Cauli and cheese.
Dinner: The rest of the cauli and cheese and bunged in the last of the bacon.
Intravenous tea supply as usual through the day, plus a bottle of water and a home made raspberry smoothie with my own yoghurt.


----------



## Michael12420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Breakfast - nothing
Lunch - nothing
Dinner.  Home-made cod fish cakes - 3 rather large - mashed potato, boiled cod, grated onion and garlic, fresh parsley, breadcrumbs and beaten egg - fried in sunflower oil.  Home-made tartar sauce.  Good nights sleep but blood sugars 2.1 this morning so 2 chocolate chip  cookies with my mug of Yorkshire tea.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 1, 2013)

Breakfast: Bacon, mushrooms, sausage, scrambled egg, toms

Lunch: Lean beefburger & melted mini Babybel in wholemeal roll with dry-fried onions
Fruit & yogurt

Dinner: Beef stew, small jacket spud
Sugar free jelly

Supper: 35g bran flakes, Total 0% Greek yogurt, blackberries


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 7, 2018)

Just spent three days at a Buddhist festival and really struggled with food.  Vegan and veggie being the order of the day.  Came back with bad festival hair and recorded spikes all weekend.

Breakfast;  "natural" yogurt - spike
Lunch: Buckwheat pancake with spinach - spike
Veg curry with rice and nan ... mega spike

Back on track tomorrow....


----------



## Ljc (Aug 7, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Just spent three days at a Buddhist festival and really struggled with food.  Vegan and veggie being the order of the day.  Came back with bad festival hair and recorded spikes all weekend.
> 
> Breakfast;  "natural" yogurt - spike
> Lunch: Buckwheat pancake with spinach - spike
> ...


@Ruby/London . This is an old thread  I think you meant to post in this one 
what-did-you-eat-yesterday.
It looks like you had a long visit from the DF, Northener normally keeps her under lock and key or buried deep in his garden but looks like she’s escaped again. 
oh dear festival hair and spiking BGs, it’s just not fair is it


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 8, 2018)

Wong thread?  festival brain - to boot!


----------



## CathyB (Aug 8, 2018)

Today was:
Breakfast = slice of Burgen toast with reduced sugar jam (my one concession I just can’t give up!) 
Lunch = wedge of no pastry quiche & a sugar free ice pop 
Dinner = chicken & veg curry with cauliflower rice followed by 2 sugar free chocolate buttons


----------



## Jodee (May 13, 2019)

4pm 1cracker with boursin cream cheese
1 pear

Another cuppa and water.




Heaps of leafy greens needed for tonight I think.


----------



## SueEK (May 13, 2019)

Tiny bowl of Rice Krispies, semi skimmed milk. Beef roast, 2 pots, veg, small bowl of fruit salad and double cream, tea was crackers and cheese with sugar free jelly, 2 cubes of 85% Lindt dark choc. Find food very boring now.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 16, 2019)

Am hoping to be able to work out cals and carbs once we get back to some sort of routine.  Diet has been all over the place, with a long visit from a friend meaning lot of meals out, not often possible to make sensible choices.  Travelling about sightseeing mealtimes have been somewhat random as well. I certainly did feel the effect of too many carbs though (peeing far too often)  Its good to be back on a more carb controlled diet, but ofc have already lost the kg weight gained in the previous three weeks.  My husband is planning to slip me under the door of the bank... I am the incredible shrinking woman.


----------

